# Sail italy



## tugboat1 (Dec 28, 2003)

We are considering chartering in italy somewhere this summer. Has anyone had an good / Bad experince. Destination advice?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

We sailed with Sailitalia out of Procida in May last year. Sailitalia http://www.sailitalia.it/ is a partner of Moorings http://moorings.com/Destinationlandings.aspx#Mediterranean. Net for us was that Sailitalia was a friendly and responsive organization, food was great, marinas were expensive (rates vary during the season and apparently can be prohibitive in high season, such as Capri) and not much wind. We used and recommend Rod Heikell's _Italian Waters Pilot_.


----------

